# Scooter / bike joring insurance?



## Suzy77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi, 
I have a husky and am going to start joring with a scooter. Some people are saying you need insurance? I know if you use the forestry commissions land you have to apply for a permit. I won't be using Forestry commission land. Nor will I be doing it on public footpaths or roads. I aim to be doing it on bridleways or cycle ways. Does anybody here bike jor or scooter jor know the laws with links if insurance is required. I'm not doing it as a professional sport just as an extra activity for my dog.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It would be sensible to have public liability insurance if you're going to be using land to which other people have access. Give Clivertons a ring, perhaps? They specialise in insurance for dog walkers and such, so should know. Or public liability insurance is something you get automatically as an adjunct of Dogs' Trust membership, but would need checking if you'd be covered for scooter-joring.


----------



## Suzy77 (Dec 6, 2017)

I've just had a look at clivertons it seems more for business. I will be doing this as excercise for my dog. They seem to be more for limited company's or sole traders not Joe public but thanks.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Check some of the canicross and cani-sport clubs as their membership often includes insurance. 
Canicross Midlands
UK9
BSSF might do one too

From my understanding scooterjor needs insurance as the dogs are working in draft animals where as bike and canicross you're assisting them. But as @Burrowzig states you should have public liability insurance anyway as it you just never know what might happen.


----------



## Suzy77 (Dec 6, 2017)

I will have a Google about as I would rather have insurance people these days sue for anything. I'm also getting a go pro for my rig.


----------

